# 1DX CR2 files won't preview on IMac



## Twitch78 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been using a 5D MkII for a while now and when I upload the files to the desktop I can view them through the desktop folder to sort. Now I have upgraded to a 1DX it only shows the CR2 image and no preview. Does ANYONE know why this is and what I can do???

I can view them in CS5 Bridge but not through the desktop folder. It saves alot of time sorting quickly through the desktop folders rather than bridge so I am hoping to keep it this way.

Any help would be great!

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 24, 2013)

Run the software update, and check if you have ignored any updates. There is a menu item "Reset ignored Updates" or something similar. You might be missing a camera raw update


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

upto around October 2012, I had the same problem. After installing Mountain Lion 10.8 the problem was fixed

see also:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5371

It also states :

"To install Digital Camera RAW Compatibility Updates, you may need certain versions of Aperture or iPhoto already installed on your Mac."

Hope this helps

Ben


----------



## curtisnull (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm running Mac OSX 10.8.2 on my MacBook Pro and have no issues with opening 1Dx and 5D3 CR2 files in Preview.


----------

